# hp 4315 all-in-one : scanner, copy, fax failure



## allison789 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi,
I've a big big problem with my hp all-in-one 4315. When I try to scan, or fax something, It doesn't work at all. 
I have this message : "scanner failure: unable to scan, copy or send a fax. press ok." And after this, I can only put off the printer, It's like frozen. I have to say also that the paper doesn't go in the printer. All is like blocked, and a noise is emitted. 
I've already tried to uninstall and re-install the application, it doesn't change anything. 
Please, help me !:4-dontkno


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

The HP 4300 all in one series is a pain in the royal... anyway, can you print on it? What if you place the paper on the glass instead of the feeder?


----------



## allison789 (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't have a glass, I can just put the paper on the feeder, and It's strange, but I can print perfectly, no problem with this. 
It's only when I try to scan, copy or fax..that I have this message and the machine is like frozen..


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Make sure you don't have any documents in que. If so, delete them.


----------



## allison789 (Mar 26, 2008)

I've done this, but the problem is the same..maybe It's the scanner which does'nt work..or some component of the printer..?..


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Thats why I hate this series. We have a few here at work and there is always a problem with them. Did you install the HP manager? If so, try the diagnostics utility.


----------



## allison789 (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks for the advice. I just went to download it, but I 've a mac osx, and aparently, It doesn't work with it...:4-dontkno

I will try to ask to the hp support...we never know..


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

I should have looked at your specs to see what you were running. You might want to make a post over in the mac forum. Keep me posted.


----------



## allison789 (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks for your help , I've asked on the hp support, and if I've the solution with them, I will post it here, so the next who have the same problem can have the solution .


----------

